# 622 Tuners and Outputs (renamed)



## Card46 (Apr 12, 2005)

If I replace my 522 with a 622 how will I get my tv2 tied in since I do not see a coaxial output for TV2


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Card 46
Do you mean for audio/vidio? You use "home distribution ch 20-60" coax out. 
If you mean audio.....
See the discussion thread under "still no Digital RCA out" this same [622] forum.
I kind of started it. I am still trying to resolve TV 1 no coaxial delema.

I guess you don't use a amp and go direct into 75z ant in. for TV2

Bear!


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

bear paws said:


> Card 46
> Do you mean for audio/vidio? You use "home distribution ch 20-60" coax out.


I'm confused with this whole home distribution coax out. Does it just simple operate as your standard coax out or is there something different about it? What does the channel numbers (20-60) have to do with anything?


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

It is a Radio Frequency out put and yo get to pick an unused channel between 20 and 60. Connect the other end into your TV2 antenna input and set it to the channel you picked in the 622 setup for TV2. I think on my 942 the range is actually larger.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

What it is not is sat switch feed pass through. Its kind of like old VCR ch2 or 3 RF output but for any selected sat channels by tuner 2 and like TOM-TX says for the 622 TV2 set up. 

Bear!


----------



## Mark3:35 (Feb 2, 2006)

Could you also use an RF Modulator to convert the TV2 RCA-outputs for coax use?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You could ... but the Home Distribution output does that for you on your choice of channel between 21 and 69 UHF. If you wanted a VHF channel or had an external home distribution modulator you could use the AV outs.


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

I am having VIP 622 installed shortly. I must decide whether I want to use TV2 as PIP or use it for another TV in another room. I already have a 510 reveiver in one room and an 811 in another room each with a SD TV
What is the advantage to using the 622 for two TV sets vs the PIP. The alternate second TV sets do not have HD capability

I tried to explain this to my wife and I got lost in the process.

Is there a pro and con here?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I do both. I have a 942 which is very similar.

My den has the 942 and is connected to my 50" plasma. I normally run in Single mode so I can do the PIP, etc.

TV2 is connected to the TV on my screened in porch. If I want to watch something different on the porch, I swap it to Dual mode.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

do i need to use rca to tv 2 on the new 622? if so i will need 50 ft


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

You can use coax for TV2 as well.


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

I really don't understand something about the 622. Why did they only make it with tuner 1 as HD and tuner 2 as SD. Why didn't they just make them both HD. Is it some kind of hardware thing that I don't get. I mean if this is supposed to be their top notch mpeg4 HD DVR likely to be around for many years, why didn't they provide two HD tuners. I mean I am thinking about getting this receiver and will use it for 1 TV so that I can watch live TV while I'm recording another show, but that means if I'm recording an HD show then I cannot watch something else in HD until the recording is complete. Especially since HD content is becoming far more prevalent and Dish itself is vastly expanding its HD offering. 

Can anyone shed some light on this, what reasoning could be behind this. Do they think that most customers will have one tuner connected to one hd and one sd set. This makes no sense because I and I think many others want to use the dual tuner capability on one tv so that I can watch one thing while recording another. Does Dish not understand this? They don't really seem to because with their previous SD DVR they tended to install them by splitting the tuners between two tv's. I have used Comcast's DVR and now have DTV's Tivo DVR and having the dual tuner on one tv set is a luxury I cannnot give up. I know there are lots of you who know what I'm talking about. Single tuner DVR's are painful to use and quite limiting. Back to the single Hd tuner on the 622, can anyone explain. Comcast's HD DVR has all HD tuners and DTV's current HD Tivo and upcoing HD DVR both have all HD tuners. Why, why, why would Dish do something stupid like this???? Anyone.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

The 622 does not have 1 HD tuner. It has 2 SAT tuners and 1 OTA.
All three are capabable of HD.

You are confusing the output capability with the tuner capability.

You can record 2 HD SAT channels and 1 OTA HD channel at the same time.

TV1 can output HD, TV2 outputs SD.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember that a two tuner DVR can usually do PIP at the DVR level so you really don't need the TVs PIP for it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sbuko said:


> You can record 2 HD SAT channels and 1 OTA HD channel at the same time.


And, unless I'm mistaken... while recording all 3 of those different channels in HD, you could be watching an HD program that you previously recorded.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh ok, I feel kind of stupid now! I thought you could only watch 1 feed in HD and 1 feed in SD. Wow, so based on what you said, doesn't that mean you could technically be recording two programs while watching a third, say your watching one show thru the OTA and using the two SAT tuners to watch something else. Or even crazier you could technically record 3 programs at once, thats incredible. Because with my current 2 tuner Directv Tivo, there have been many instance where I want to record two different programs while watching something else. Pretty cool, I am reallly leaning towards getting the 622 now.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mya23rd said:


> Oh ok, I feel kind of stupid now! I thought you could only watch 1 feed in HD and 1 feed in SD. Wow, so based on what you said, doesn't that mean you could technically be recording two programs while watching a third, say your watching one show thru the OTA and using the two SAT tuners to watch something else. Or even crazier you could technically record 3 programs at once, thats incredible. Because with my current 2 tuner Directv Tivo, there have been many instance where I want to record two different programs while watching something else. Pretty cool, I am reallly leaning towards getting the 622 now.


RECORD 3 HD channels (2 satellite and 1 OTA), and watch two recorded HD channels. One output in true HD and one downgraded to SD.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

That's exactly right. 

You can record two HD feeds on the SAT tuners, one HD feed on the OTA tuner, and be watching a previously recorded HD show.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or playback two shows on the same screen with PIP - but that's just crazy.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

So let me get this straight...

For TV2 operation I have three choices:

1) Radio frequency from the 622 to TV2 with TV2 set to channel 20-60 (and hopefully the 622 comes with all the appropriate devices needed)
2) Run Coax cable from the 622 to TV2
3) Run RCA cables from the 622 to TV2.

Is that right?

But I could run (1 and 3) or (2 and 3) together if I wanted to route the second signal to my HDTV for PiP and then also to TV2 for viewing when Im not watching my HDTV. 

Is that correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* calls it "Home Distribution" but:
1) TV2 is output on UHF Channels 21-69 (pick any one) - You would run a coax to TV2 (or any number of TV2s that you wanted to see the 'TV2' signal).
2) TV2 RCA outputs are always available in SD if you wanted to run cables to one set or run into your own home distribution system.
TV2 is controlled by an RF remote control --- I'd choose 1 to get remote viewing on the maximum number of other sets.

PIP: You could feed the TV2 RCA or UHF outputs into your set and use it's PIP features if you want. You would have to use the TV2 remote to change channels on the PIP screen.

If you put the 622 in single mode you can use the built in PIP but then you give up an independent TV2 unless you keep flipping between single and dual modes.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> For TV2 operation I have three choices:
> 
> ...


I believe you have choice #1 wrong. You are not meant to be broadcasting a TV signal through the air when you say RF. The 622 is coaxed to your TV2(s) and sends a UHF signal (RF as opposed to digital or analog) to that TV(s). If you connected the 622 to your TV antenna via coax, you technically could broadcast a signal through the air, albiet lousey strength and quite illegally.


----------



## rmrm (Feb 7, 2006)

DAG said:


> I believe you have choice #1 wrong. You are not meant to be broadcasting a TV signal through the air when you say RF. The 622 is coaxed to your TV2(s) and sends a UHF signal (RF as opposed to digital or analog) to that TV(s). If you connected the 622 to your TV antenna via coax, you technically could broadcast a signal through the air, albiet lousey strength and quite illegally.


Can we split TV2 output to feed 2 TVs?

Please pardon if his is stupid question. I must say this site is very informative...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From above:
1) TV2 is output on UHF Channels 21-69 (pick any one) - You would run a coax to TV2 (*or any number of TV2s that you wanted to see the 'TV2' signal*).


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

James Long said:


> E* calls it "Home Distribution" but:
> 1) TV2 is output on UHF Channels 21-69 (pick any one) - You would run a coax to TV2 (or any number of TV2s that you wanted to see the 'TV2' signal).
> 2) TV2 RCA outputs are always available in SD if you wanted to run cables to one set or run into your own home distribution system.
> TV2 is controlled by an RF remote control --- I'd choose 1 to get remote viewing on the maximum number of other sets.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. Tom-tx's post confused me I guess into thinking that the 622 somehow transferred the TV2 signal over RF. I didn't think it was possible... Now I understand.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is RF over coax, as well as the RCA outputs.


----------



## btyko (May 9, 2005)

I have a 322 which I plan to keep. TV 2 goes thru the cables in my house over channel 70, I believe.

When I get the 622, can I add the output to the cables in my house (with a different channel number, of course)? Will they interfere with each other?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> From above:
> 1) TV2 is output on UHF Channels 21-69 (pick any one) - You would run a coax to TV2 (*or any number of TV2s that you wanted to see the 'TV2' signal*).


Also, on the 622 the TV1 program is *also* available on a different channel for viewing by TV2 via that same coax. (Shared Agile Modulator.):grin: .


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I cant wait to get my VIP622 this receiver looks like it can do alot (pip 3 recordings at once will watching another channel boy the wonder of high tech)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Record THREE feeds (1 OTA 2 SAT) ... while watching TWO DVR recordings.

And yes, I'm also looking forward to having TV1 and TV2 on the home distribution. Too many times I've got a program up on the HD and I walk into the other room. My choice is to pause program (not possible on the ViP-211) or lose program. With the TV1 output I can also click on a set in another room.

It is going to be good.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Why on the quick fact sheet this modulation out is listed as optional?

In the Quick facts there is a section on :

Optional TV1/TV2 stereo Agile
modulated output sends TV1 and TV2’s
signals to multiple televisions via the
home coaxial cable distribution.

Isn't this the same thing you all have been talking about??


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd have to say they list it as optional because you don't have to use it, you can use the other outputs (i.e. RCA) instead, or perhaps it's something you can turn on/off in the software. 

I don't think they mean optional in the sense that you have to pay extra to have that installed.


----------

